# hdajackretask startet nicht

## Gladdle

Guten Tag liebe Gentoo- Gemeinde. Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem ALSA und benötige das Programm "hdajackretask", dies ist im Packet "media-sound/alsa-tools". Ich habe Version 1.0.29 installiert, unter KDE startet es nicht. Wenn ich die Option "In Terminal startren" aktiviere kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Fontconfig warning: ignoring deutsch: not a valid language tag

Achtung: Das Programm ?/usr/bin/hdajackretask? ist abgestürzt.
```

 Ein neu- emergen der ALSA Tools hat nichts gebracht, System ist aktuell. Hat jemand eine Idee?

EDIT: "revdemp-rebuild" wurde ausgeführt.

----------

## scurrell

Vielleicht gef'llt dem Proggi, dein 

LANGUAGE="49"

aus der make.conf nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

scurrell, nein eher nicht. Die make.conf wird nur von portage genutzt. Anwendungen sollte zur Laufzeit völlig wurscht sein was drinsteht.

Gladdle, versuch mal via 

```
LC_MESSAGES=C hdajackretask
```

 zu starten.

----------

## scurrell

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> ....make.conf.... Anwendungen sollten zur Laufzeit völlig wurscht sein was drinsteht.

 

ERM, ...... Wenn ich dazu ein Thema aufmache, haut ihr mich doch wahrscheinlich sicherlich endgueltig in den Wurstzerquetscherer.

Da macht man sich so eine Muehe mit der make.conf und dann braucht man die gar nicht ?

Und Bitte, beim Thema bleiben. Habe auch deutsch. Und ganz viele Probleme.

----------

## py-ro

@scurrel du hast nicht einmal ein Gentoo.

Die make.conf ist die Konfigurationsdatei von Portage, so wie z.B. die apache2.conf die Konfigurationsdatei vom Apache ist. Andere Programme ist der Inhalt zu recht schlicht egal.

@Gladdle steht evtl. was im Kernel Log, wenn es abgestürzt ist?

Bye

Py

----------

## Gladdle

@ Josef.95

Ich hab es so gestartet, Fehler ändert sich nicht.

@scurell

LANGUAGE="48" verstehe ich aber nicht  :Very Happy: 

@py-ro

WtF? dmesg hat tatsächlich was ausgespuckt: 

```
[  233.108609] hdajackretask[3877]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f106bf31b3d sp 00007ffea686a418 error 4 in libc-2.20.so[7f106be97000+18f000]
```

 Zu welchem Packet gehoert das? glibc? gcc?

----------

## Finswimmer

Das kannst du mit:

$equery b libc-2.20.so

 * Searching for libc-2.20.so ... 

sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2 (/lib32/libc-2.20.so)

sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2 (/lib64/libc-2.20.so)

herausfinden.

----------

## scurrell

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> @scurrel du hast nicht einmal ein Gentoo.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Py

 

Ohne Kernel ???

Ich hab mich da ja reingehackt. Doch ohne internet und ohne X bringst das wenig.

Die stage3 sollte zumindest in /boot einen vorinstallierten Kernel anbieten.

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> @scurell
> 
> LANGUAGE="48" verstehe ich aber nicht 

 

Die luagwich ist ja auch 49

----------

## scurrell

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  Anwendungen sollte zur Laufzeit völlig wurscht sein was drinsteht..

 

Ganz ruhig. 

zur Laufzeit ist das den Anwendungen ja auch schnurzpiepe egal. Doch bei der <build-time> ist das denen nicht so ganz egal.

Wenn die build-time sagt....de... das aber gar nicht zur Verfügung steht... kann die Laufzeit das ja nicht ausbügeln.

Da feht dann eben ein TAG.

Ausführlicher: Die meisten Anwendungen werden in us/en programmiert.

Was für Computer ja auch gängig ist.

Bei großen Anwendungen wie Gnome/Kde gibt es auch deutsche Sprachunterstützung.

Doch kleine Anwendungen sind überwiegend auf englisch beschränkt, welche dann n die ebuilds einfließen.

Ist das logisch soweit korrekt ?

----------

## py-ro

@scurrel hier geht es aber um Runtime Problem und es hat auch nichts mit dem Tag zu tun.

@Gladdle Wofür brauchst das Tool den genau? Gibt es evtl. eine alternative?

Ansonsten wäre emerge --info Ausgabe noch nützlich. Zuletzt bleibe noch das ganze mit Debug Symbolen zu bauen und zu schauen was passiert.

Bye

Py

----------

## scurrell

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> [code]Fontconfig warning: ignoring deutsch: not a valid language tag.

 

Mögliche Meldung:

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> [code]Fontconfig: englisch accepted. Valid language tag. ID1963

 

py-ro: wenn das Programm falsch gebaut wird, schmiert es zur Runtime natürlich ab.

Und ansonsten, ihr habt die Ahnung. Meinereiner weniger.

----------

## py-ro

@scurrel *gnar* Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die...

Er sucht für die Schrift Darstellung im Font die Glyphen mit dem Tag deutsch, die gibt es nicht, das einzige was es bewirkt ist, dass es auf Default zurückfällt. Kannst ja mal Spaßeshalber LC_ALL="Takatukaland" setzen...

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, normal sollte das hdajackretask Tool aus alsa-tools-1.0.29 einwandfrei ohne weitere Ausgabe starten (hier tut es das).

Wurde nach dem letzten perl Update eventuell versäumt "perl-cleaner --all" durchlaufen zu lassen? Falls ja, hol das bitte nach.

Ansonsten würde ich auch noch mal ein rebuild der alsa Pakete versuchen --> 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC alsa)
```

----------

## Gladdle

```
emerge -1 glibc
```

 hat nichts gebracht. Auch kein 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC alsa)
```

 oder 

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

 Das Problem mit der Sprache hab ich wie folgt gelöst:

```
echo "de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8" >> /etc/locale.gen

locale-gen

eselect locale set X
```

 Leider hat sich der fehler nur verschoben:

```
Achtung: Das Programm „/usr/bin/hdajackretask“ ist abgestürzt.
```

 Hier die "emerge --info": 

```
Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2700K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16405732 total,  14796096 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 02 Jul 2015 16:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo                                                                                                                                           

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo                                                                                                                                               

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo                                                                                                                                              

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                            

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo                                                                                                                                

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo                                                                                                         

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo                                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo, 4.9.2::sabayon-distro                                                                                                                      

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo                                                                                                                                             

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo                                                                                                                                             

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                            

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)                                                                                                                         

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo                                                                                                                                           

Repositories:                                                                                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                                                                    

gentoo                                                                                                                                                                              

    location: /usr/portage                                                                                                                                                          

    sync-type: rsync                                                                                                                                                                

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage                                                                                                                               

    priority: -1000                                                                                                                                                                 

                                                                                                                                                                                    

gamerlay                                                                                                                                                                            

    location: /var/lib/layman/gamerlay                                                                                                                                              

    masters: gentoo                                                                                                                                                                 

    priority: 0                                                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                    

java                                                                                                                                                                                

    location: /var/lib/layman/java                                                                                                                                                  

    masters: gentoo                                                                                                                                                                 

    priority: 1                                                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                    

abadonna-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/abadonna-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx-i -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx-i -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going --quiet-build=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative dhcp dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gles gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame lcms ldap libass libnotify libv4l lua mad matroska mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mtp multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl ntfs ntfsdecrypt ogg openal opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 qt5 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg taglib tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vcd vorbis wavepack wayland wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse roccat_konextd" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de ja" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport java javafx profiler websvccommon mobility php webcommon" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

EDIT: Der Fehler spuckt nun "" Anstatt ?? aus, ich hab das mit Locale total vergessen. Hab hier 4 Gentoo Maschinen aktiv, da verliert man den Überblick.

----------

## Gladdle

Kann es damit zu tun haben:

```
gcc-config list

 * gcc-config: Could not locate 'list' in '/etc/env.d/gcc/' !
```

 Auch ein setzen geht nicht:

```
gcc-config set 1

 * gcc-config: Could not locate 'set' in '/etc/env.d/gcc/' !
```

 Somebody some ideas?

----------

## py-ro

Wie kommst du auf diese Syntax?

```
gcc-config -l

gcc-config $nummer|$compilerspec
```

wären korrekt. Die Fehler sind normal, er versucht daraus einen Compilerspec abzuleiten, was schief geht.

Bye

Py

----------

## Josef.95

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo, 4.9.2::sabayon-distro
> ```
> ...

  Ist es wirklich beabsichtigt den aus einen fremden Overlay zu nutzen?

----------

## Gladdle

Um Veracrypt zu installieren habe ich diese Version aus dem Overlay benötigt. Inzwischen habe ich sie deinstalliert, Veracrypt funktioniert weiterhin. Hier die neue emerge --info: 

```
Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2700K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16405732 total,  13102912 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 05 Jul 2015 18:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

gamerlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/gamerlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

java

    location: /var/lib/layman/java

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

abadonna-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/abadonna-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx-i -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx-i -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going --quiet-build=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative dhcp dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gles gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame lcms ldap libass libnotify libv4l lua mad matroska mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mtp multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl ntfs ntfsdecrypt ogg openal opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 qt5 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg taglib tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vcd vorbis wavepack wayland wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse roccat_konextd" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de ja" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport java javafx profiler websvccommon mobility php webcommon" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

 @py-ro:

Wie ich auf DIESE Syntax gekommen bin? Nennt sich eselect ^^

----------

